# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Which anchor fixture for securing a safe?

## TheOtherLeft

Hiya fellas, 
I'm after your advice in what I should use to secure a safe at home to the concrete floor and masonary wall.  
Initially I thought I'd use Dynabolts as that's what I've used in the past. Then I thought Chemset would be better due to access issues and trying to line the holes in the safe with the holes in the concrete. All I know is that I have to use a minimum of four 10mm DIA x 90mm LONG bolts. 
Ramset have lots of different types of securing. Do you think their Medium Duty anchors would be sufficient?  Ramset Australia 
Or should i stick to Heavy Duty anchors:  Ramset Australia 
Or is Chemset the shizzle? 
Thanks.

----------


## BLWNHR

I'm not a fan of expansion anchors and would recommend the chemset's. That being said, regardless of which anchor you use, how are you going to stop the thief just unbolting the safe? 
A dob of weld on the chemset's nut would suffice, but you have a heat and fire issue in your house. The Loctite 263 or Wurth DOS Threadlock is a good alternative solution, though both will require heating with the oxy-acetylene if you wanted to remove it.

----------


## TheOtherLeft

> That being said, regardless of which anchor you use, how are you going to stop the thief just unbolting the safe?

  Bolts gets secured from inside the safe.

----------


## Kyle

Chemsets are probably overkill unless your fixing near the edge of the slab where blow out might be a risk.
Having said that, I'm just about to order 300 chemsets for a job :Shock:  where an engineer has 'over engineered' everything. 
Go for the Trubolts.

----------


## BLWNHR

> Bolts gets secured from inside the safe.

  Genius! 
As Kyle said, chemset if near a slab edge or expansion joint. Trubolts are an expansion anchor, but vastly better than dynabolts.

----------


## TheOtherLeft

The Truebolt looks like a fancy DynaBolt. 
As my safe is small I have issues with having the space to swing a hammer to force down the bolt. 
What about the AnkaScrew?

----------


## BLWNHR

> What about the AnkaScrew?

  A good choice. I used these to hold my garage bench onto blockwork walls, and also to hold the legs onto a concrete slab. Just make sure you have the correct sized drill bit.

----------


## Kyle

AnkaScrews are awsome for wire cut bricks.  To work well in concrete you need decent quality drill bits and keep the drill dead straight while drilling.  The effectiveness of an ankascrew relies on an accurate hole size. 
I'd still go with trubolts.  Can you mark/drill the holes first with the safe in place, then move it, hammer the trubolts in and refit the safe over the studs?

----------


## ScroozAdmin

> I'd still go with trubolts.  Can you mark/drill the holes first with the safe in place, then move it, hammer the trubolts in and refit the safe over the studs?

  agreed, excellent anchors, no idea why everyone uses dynabolts when these are far superior, incidentally the trubolt is an adaption from the industry standard 'throughbolt' name, it's designed as a 'through' fixing to avoid the mark/move/drill problem for big or heavy structures/fixtures so you should be able to drill straight through, tap in and tighten, assuming you've enough room of course.

----------


## TheOtherLeft

Interesting facts about Trubolts vs AnkaScrews from the ramset website for M10 sized bolts. 
                             Max tensile load (kN)           Max Shear Load (kN) 
Trubolt                     9.9                                 6.8 
Ankascrew                 9.8                                 13.8 
They have similar embediment depths. 
So it seems they are comparable, as long of course the hole for the Ankascrew is true.

----------


## Bloss

For this use Ankascrews - if you are worried use M10x100mm rather than 90mm. These safes are only to stop the casual crooks - pros can get into them anyway. Cordless grinder anyone . . . oxy torch anyone . . .

----------


## TheOtherLeft

> For this use Ankascrews - if you are worried use M10x100mm rather than 90mm. These safes are only to stop the casual crooks - pros can get into them anyway. Cordless grinder anyone . . . oxy torch anyone . . .

  Yes I realise safes are only to stop the 'honest' thief. If they want something bad enough they will find a way to get it.

----------

